# No ptrap



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

So I just came back from a boiler install that I had to Finnish up...

We didn't do the plumbing ... Only the heating and Hrv system 

After I was done the woman of the house I asked if I would like to see the finished product ..

Well we go into the downstairs washroom and I can smell sewer gas from the septic tank ...

The basins had a trap and the toilet was okay ... But the shower inane my doubts ...

I asked if she could smell that and she says no .. So I run the shower and the water hoes down the drain and sounds like it's falling 20 ft ...

I don't think there is a ptrap under this shower ...
So my question is is there something on the market that can be put in this shower drain to stop sewer gas other than a ptrap ... 

The whole house is finished and they would have to remove the entire one piece shower stall to install a trap under the cement floor ..

Oh by the way it's got infloor heating


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Nothing I know of. Good luck with it. 


Aren't you supposed to be on vacation old timer??


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Where was Mike Holmes on this??


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

The best I could come up with on short notice...

http://www.trapguard.com


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Nothing I know of. Good luck with it.
> 
> Aren't you supposed to be on vacation old timer??


That's what I though... I have not have had a day off expect for Christmas and boxing day .. Even sat and sun ... I just gave up and keep on working


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Didn't know you all did boxing day OS.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

U666A said:


> The best I could come up with on short notice...
> 
> http://www.trapguard.com


This might help them out ....

The home owner is a friend from 30 years back ... 
We did the heating system for him as a favor as his place is about 1 1/2 hr from my location ... Normally we don't go that far ...

I don't know who did the plumbing ... I know he installed his own fixtures ...

I asked him how did he tie the shower in ... He said there was a pipe sticking out of the concrete and he tied into that ..

The sad part is the house is completely finnished


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

mark kiernan said:


> Didn't know you all did boxing day OS.


Christmas day and boxing day ... Doesn't every body get the same holidays ?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This ought to solve the problem. :w00t:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Thi s ought to solve the problem. :w00t:


Yes it would ... 

Oh well sucks to be him ...

I guess that will teach him ...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh well here are some pics before I Finnished


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

U666A said:


> The best I could come up with on short notice...
> 
> http://www.trapguard.com


+1 on the trap guard. I've used it for floor drains without trap primers. Works decent, vegetable oil in trap works better but sounds like that isn't an option in your case.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> +1 on the trap guard. I've used it for floor drains without trap primers. Works decent, vegetable oil in trap works better but sounds like that isn't an option in your case.


"I've poured 6 gallons of oil down this drain and the trap still isn't full!"
:laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Get one of those rubber things you see in people's bathtubs that they use as a stopper when the trip lever doesn't work.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

U666A said:


> "I've poured 6 gallons of oil down this drain and the trap still isn't full!"
> :laughing:


I guess if he does pour enough oil it will cover the septic tank .. That should cut it down ... Lol


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

WHen approaching problems i like to think out of the box. so:

how about pressurizing the room? (small bathroom fan put in backwards) Have the fan run on low speed forever, thereby pressurizing the room and forcing the sewer gases out?

not economical but... :thumbsup:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

alberteh said:


> WHen approaching problems i like to think out of the box. so:
> 
> how about pressurizing the room? (small bathroom fan put in backwards) Have the fan run on low speed forever, thereby pressurizing the room and forcing the sewer gases out?
> 
> not economical but... :thumbsup:


I guess they could turn up the heat and seal the washroom door with weather stripping


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> I guess they could turn up the heat and seal the washroom door with weather stripping


 Not with radiant floor heat as air pressure will be the same.. but I do like the positive pressure idea..


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

A lot of you Canads use wood furnaces.. I like that. I don't see any around here.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Not with radiant floor heat as air pressure will be the same.. but I do like the positive pressure idea..


Yah -20 air coming in .. Might have bigger problems ... Like frozen water lines


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> A lot of you Canads use wood furnaces.. I like that. I don't see any around here.


I also don't see many indoor wood boilers other than the ones we do ... 

Lots of outdoor wood boilers however ...

Sunday I close the deal on a slab job and propane boiler and outdoor wood boiler ...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Yah -20 air coming in .. Might have bigger problems ... Like frozen water lines


 More work for you til you install the p trap!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> More work for you til you install the p trap!!


 Air doesn't have to come from outside..


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I see a few outdoor units here. 

Do you sell them on the IWF or are you doing a direct replacement?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> More work for you til you install the p trap!!


I want nothing to do with his ptrap problem other than offer him a cheap fix ... I guess there is none ...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I see a few outdoor units here.
> 
> Do you sell them on the IWF or are you doing a direct replacement?


Complete job ... Selling all new product


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

On a side note ... Even though there is no ptrap the pipe itself was vented ... Lol

I seen the vents while we were doing the ductwork


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I think you misunderstood. 

Do they already have a wood furnace or are you selling it to them?

Also is there some type of gas or electric backup on one of those? What happens if you let the fire burn out?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

It would be a hard sell around here... Yuppies around here would never take on that kind of commitment with using wood for heat.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I think you misunderstood.
> 
> Do they ready have a wood furnace or are you selling it to them?
> 
> Also is there some type of gas or electric backup on one of those? What happens if you let the fire burn out?


Complete new install ...

According to the home insurance wood heat can not be the primary heat source ..

Therefore .. We have to install two boiler systems one wood and choice of gas .. Propane or NG .... Electric or oil


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Interesting..

Does the primary heat automatically kick on if the wood burns out?


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

The trap guard/sure seal is the only solution I know of aside from installing a ptrap.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

A rubber trap seal. But it is to take place of a trap primer and prevent evaporation and sewer gas in the case that the trap goes dry. It's not ment to replace a trap. But it would probably work


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm surprised water is able flow freely through that device while keeping sewer gas from escaping.


----------



## Ben11111 (Jul 15, 2010)

How about a house trap, outside, near the septic tank?

Wouldn't that help control it?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

No it has to be within a certain distance...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

No that would separate the house from the sewer services but not the gas with in the house


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

a running trap outside wouldn't be a bad idea , it would separate the house from the main source of sewer gas.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

It would not meet code. 


If the house was fairly new it would work for a while maybe but as soon as those pipes get some age on them they will start to smell.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

justme said:


> a running trap outside wouldn't be a bad idea , it would separate the house from the main source of sewer gas.


 But still, OS stated there was a vent for that shower drain.. meaning u still can get sewer gas with outside trap..


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

:laughing:


rjbphd said:


> But still, OS stated there was a vent for that shower drain.. meaning u still can get sewer gas with outside trap..


I'll wait while you explain why you would get sewer gas because of a vent if a running trap is installed between the septic and the house.....................:laughing:


----------



## Ben11111 (Jul 15, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> It would not meet code.



But a shower drain without a p - trap will?:jester:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

justme said:


> :laughing:
> I'll wait while you explain why you would get sewer gas because of a vent if a running trap is installed between the septic and the house.....................:laughing:


 If the vent is tied to another vent and exhaust fan comes on.. sewer gas...


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Ben11111 said:


> But a shower drain without a p - trap will?:jester:


Why do it if it will not fix the problem and not meet code. There is no point.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> If the vent is tied to another vent and exhaust fan comes on.. sewer gas...


LOL alright if the house has been separated from the sewer gas source (septic system) with a running Ptrap . Where is this sewer gas going to come from? . The whole house has been separated from the sewage storage tank.It would have to be a pretty powerful exhaust fan:laughing: to pull the water out of the running trap outside to allow sewer gas to get past the trap outside.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

justme said:


> LOL alright if the house has been separated from the sewer gas source (septic system) with a running Ptrap . Where is this sewer gas going to come from? . The whole house has been separated from the sewage storage tank.It would have to be a pretty powerful exhaust fan:laughing: to pull the water out of the running trap outside to allow sewer gas to get past the trap outside.


 Read what OS said ..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Can't have mire then 5' of developed length of pipe with out a trap correct ?? 

Only way to repair it and meet code is install a trap. Period !!!

If you want put a rubber trap seal in it and walk away. But you mite open ur self up for a liability if the seal fails 

I wouldn't install it. I might suggest it wold work but it wouldn't meet code and ther for I wouldn't install it. But what you( ho) do in your house is your biz. Hint hint.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Can't have mire then 5' of developed length of pipe with out a trap correct ??
> 
> Only way to repair it and meet code is install a trap. Period !!!
> 
> ...


1200 mm where Os is.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

:laughing:lmao


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U666A said:


> 1200 mm where Os is.


I think the USA should start war with any one that uses the metric system !!! It's just silly to me. But I think maybe we are the only ones who use standard ??? Who cares. Let's go to war. I'm gonna write my crook I I mean congressman


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

:stupid: (I can't believe I didn't know that smiley existed!) :laughing:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

justme said:


> :laughing:lmao




You are correct. I would alleviate any odors from the tank but it would do nothing for the odors that would come from the dirty smelly waste lines in the system. It would not correct the issue. The pipes would smell.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> You are correct. I would alleviate any odors from the tank but it would do nothing for the odors that would come from the dirty smelly waste lines in the system. It would not correct the issue. The pipes would smell.


Of course it wouldn't correct the issue , only a ptrap would do that:yes:


----------

